

Apple Just Declared War On These 15 Products - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-just-declared-war-on-these-products-2012-6#google-maps-1

======
landr0id
The only thing that I really didn't agree with was the slide about Adium.
Adium is a great chat client that looks nice, is customizable, and supports
more chat services than what Messages can. For instance, I sometimes IRC and
MSN Messenger with Adium, and MSN Messenger is used frequently for
communicating with some of my family.

Also, while Dropbox may have some more competition now, they've also had more
competition from Google with Google Drive, and it doesn't seem to have
affected them too much.

------
SlipperySlope
" ... MacBook Pros don't have Ethernet inputs anymore either. Wi-Fi is the
future."

"... And soon, car companies will put a Siri button on their steering wheels.
This is bad news for Garmin."

